# Big Trip - Missouri To California



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, we are planning our big trip to California, leaving around mid-December. We are taking 4 weeks and are going from St. Louis area to Southern California then to Northern California and then home. The main purpose of the trip is to spend time with my folks near Oceanside and DW's folks near Chico. It's been too long since the kids had Quantity Time with the grandparents.

I'd like fellow Outbacker's advice on a number of subjects:

1. Safe Winter routes there and back and "must see" sights along the way (historic places or natural wonders).
2. Reservations along the way or just play it by ear day to day? (not sure how well we can predict how far we'll make it each day).
3. Fun things for kids to do while in the TV so many hours per day.
4. IF I have to use chains on the trailer just to get to a safe place to wait out a storm, do I put them on both wheels on one axle or one wheel of each axle (alternate sides of TT)?
5. Any other words of wisdom for this trip.... (like, are you nuts?)

I'm taking the TT and TV in for a check-up before the trip just to make sure they're both ready. Thanks for your help!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Given the time of year, I-40 (old Route 66), or I-10 would be the only safe choices. I have made that trip several times in December, January, and February. I-40 would be the most scenic, but also has the bigger risk of bad weather, particularly in the high country of New Mexico and around Flagstaff, AZ. I-10 would add some miles as you would have to drop way south to pick it up. On the return trip from NorCal, don't even think I-80. I would drop south and return on I-40 or I-10 again.
Sounds like a fun trip. Just give yourself plenty of time, and enjoy.
Just my $0.02 worth.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You'll be passing right by us on your way to Oceanside as we're only about 50 miles North of there









Hmmm, wonder how many other outbacker members homes you'll pass on the way?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Not sure how W4 knows so much about CA but he is right. I-10 all the way and you won't need to worry about chains. If you cross the Sierra's in winter you may not make it chains or not(remember the Donner's). Would not recommend going back on and equal path from the north. That's bad country in the winter. Come back in a southerly route on the way home.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well you will be passing close to us on your Chico leg, we live right between Chico and Sacramento 40 miles to each city. Coming into California in the south is a good idea and when you are in Northern Calif you can just play it by your ear and if the weather is good you can shoot over the pass on I80 with no problem. Right now it is totally open and dry but if a storm comes in things change there fast. From my house I can be over the pass and on the other side in less than 2 hours, 3 from Chico.

I do have to say you have guts making such a big trip pulling a TT in the winter. Some how you go to get through the Rockies unless you go straight south then west. Anyway good luck and drive safely. If you have any questions about this area I will be happy to answer them.

Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Listen to Bob's (W4DRR) advice. I-40 is more scenic but you'll risk snow. I-10 should be safe (and warmer) all the way.

In that case, you won't be going right by my house but close.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We were thinking of doing I-40 on the front end (Dec. 17-21) and then back via I-10 on the way back (Jan. 7-13); we really wanted the kids to see the Grand Canyon, but we may have to skip it if the weather doesn't cooperate. Driving all the way back to SoCal to make the trip home is kind of a wasted day, but better than getting stuck somewhere in a snow storm.

Please keep the advice to the questions above coming, I appreciate it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is a link for chain requirements in CA.
http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/ChainRequire04.pdf

The Redwoods are really nice to see, we never get tired of them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

7heaven said:


> 3. Fun things for kids to do while in the TV so many hours per day.


I don't know how old your kids are. Ours (6, 8 & 10) survived our "Land Cruise" pretty well. They had to read, listen to music (MP3 Player a big plus) and look out the window in the morning. For the long travel days we bought a GameBoy ... only came out on afternoons of long days. Ditto for the DVD player ... the kids looked forward to the long days because that was "movie day" (we mostly brought reruns of Pink Panther, Little House on the Prairie, etc); we bought a 2-headed DVD player for abt $200 at Target.

If you haven't already done so, you might want to read our blog (address below) to get some more tidbits on travelling with kids on a long trip.

Have fun!

Ed


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

When you are in California listen for weather reports about Interstate 5 near Grapevine. This is the pass between Los Angeles and Bakersfield. It does get snow and is usually cleared quickly, but traffic jams do occur. Late mornings to early afternoon is my best suggestion for safe passage. North bound I-5 has a steep down grade ~ 6%. There are several runaway sandpits for emergency use. South bound you shouldn't have any trouble with the grade from what I can tell by your sig. Just give the big rigs plenty of room, some go very slow. I do not want to scare you but advise caution and you'll do well.

BTW, hope you have a great time in California. I work in San Francisco and would recommend it hghly, but it maybe to far off your path. However you might consider stopping in Sacramento. Old Sacramento can be a bit of a tour trap, but my kid's fourth grade field trip goes there to see the Train Museum, the Eagle Theater, and the Old School House ( across the street is a candy selling salt water taffy







). The Capitol is just down the street from Old Town.

Almost forgot, on I-5 watch your fuel management there is one section that has ** No Services ** for 115 miles.














Just lookout for the signs.

Safe Journey
Scott


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

If you stay on the 10 you'll be pass about 3 miles from my house in Palm Springs. There are some real nice RV parks here if you need to stop. If you play golf that's an added bonus. BTW, it's in the upper 70's and sunny this week and it's supposed to last. Horrible winds north of us though. Glad I wasn't driving a trailer when I had to go to Orange County today.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

When going out, if you go I-40, take CA 58 at Barstow, and cross over the Tehachapi pass to the Central Valley. It not too bad for towing. They have finally finished the bypass around the town of Mojave, so it should be smooth sailing. On your return to trip on I-10, not much choice but to cross the Grapevine down into LA (white knuckle time). Unless, of course you want to take a scenic tour of the Mojave, and take back roads down through the Victorville / Apple Valley area and over to Yucca Valley. You could then take-in the Joshua Tree NP.
Again my $0.02 worth. I guess I'm up to $0.04 now.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven,

Challenging time of year for that kind of trip! I think I would head south as quickly as possible, and then west. It's a little off the main path, but Santa Fe is beautiful around the holidays, and from what I have heard the Grand Canyon can be spectacular with a little winter frosting on top!

It would be great to make a big loop out of it, but at this time of year I don't know how you would find a good, safe, route. The Siskiyou's on I-5 at the Oregon/California border can be a mess, and even if you make it past there, it's just going to be a tough haul back across the Rockies.

Good luck, and have a safe trip!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The furthest north in California will be Chico. We plan on watching the 10 day forecast for our entire route as we go.

Thanks to those who have responded. We'd love to hear more suggestions on the questions above from the rest of our fellow Outbackers!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It seems to me the easiest way would be to I-40 or I-10, if you come out 10 you can stop at any of the rv resorts in desert hot springs and enjoy the hot springs in the low desert. Go down the I-15 to oceanside to visit your folks. Next go up into Anahiem and stop at a RV park next to disneyland and spend a day. From Anahiem head east back to the I-15, go north to the I-58 into bakersfield and north again on I-95 up to Yosemite, spend another night and day. Cut across, I think it is I-49, down into the bay area and do some sight seeing then head north on to Chico. If you really want to see some sights go over to the coast and up into Big Surr and Montery but be aware that the pacfic coast Hwy is a slow and winding road. Oh just go on to Mapquest and map yourself out a big loop, then give a yell and we will let you know what to see. Kirk


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I-80 can be done if you watch the weather, looking ahead for the number of days you figure you'll need to "make the crossing". If nothing else, you can use, on one leg or the other, I-80 to SLC then I-15 down to LV and on into California. Just, whatever you do, do NOT use I-70 across the Rockies. That's tough enough in the summer for someone not used to mountain driving; in the winter it could be suicidal.

Sluggo


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, we made it to California in 4 days. We had Plan A and B, but the bad weather made us go to Plan C (which didn't exist). We went from St. Louis to Tulsa to Abilene to Las Cruces to Oceanside. All I can say is , man is Texas a big state....a day driving through West Texas, not exactly the most scenic drive! Our original plan had us going to the Grand Canyon on the way, but the snow storms hit at the wrong time. We decided with 5 kids to play it safe. We got record gas mileage on the drive from Oklahoma City to Fort Worth. The 30 mph tail wind got us 10 mpg! The bad part was as we turned west heading to Abilene, it became a cross wind. The kids are having a grand time with the grandparents.

Right now, we are staying at Guajome Regional Park in Oceanside. What a nice park!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you made it! Take good notes as we will be heading that way in June. 
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well, we made it to California in 4 days. We had Plan A and B, but the bad weather made us go to Plan C (which didn't exist). We went from St. Louis to Tulsa to Abilene to Las Cruces to Oceanside. All I can say is , man is Texas a big state....a day driving through West Texas, not exactly the most scenic drive! Our original plan had us going to the Grand Canyon on the way, but the snow storms hit at the wrong time. We decided with 5 kids to play it safe. We got record gas mileage on the drive from Oklahoma City to Fort Worth. The 30 mph tail wind got us 10 mpg! The bad part was as we turned west heading to Abilene, it became a cross wind.


What!? And you didn't call so I could take y'all to dinner?









And what do you mean, "not exactly the most secenic drive"?









Glad you made it safely.

If you're coming this way on the way back, give us a shout.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven,

Glad to hear you made it past the Rockies.







Have fun out here on the West coast for the holidays!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

